# Need advice



## Michael90

This is long but I'm tired of hurting me and my ex wife was together on and off for 7 years. We started dating in 2010 it was my first real relationship I was always in bad ones that just used me or something or just left we was together for atleast 6 months well I talk to one of my old exes and got caught it broke her heart cause she thought I was different which we just talked nothing else ya no she said when she met me she was trying dust me off and build me up well she ended up coming back to me she said she forgave me but always brought it up well we broke up once wen I was on Rd for some dumb reason. 

I got back we got back together well she wanted a baby so we had our little girl then about year she broke up with me cause I didn't want go on her friends honeymoon well she went I didn't and broke up with me well she came back to me and in 2014 we got married she always held stuff over my head like wen we broke up before we married I went places with other girls and she held it over my head well 2015 was a very hard year my dad owned his own business I worked a pretty good amount well my mom got sick and was in hospital half the year during summer dad stayed with her every night ya no and mom was the secretary at the business well business didn't do good that year ya no I had alot of stress on me and didn't talk about it to my wife I kept everything in. Well 2015 was last year we had business and me and wife was fighting bad at end of 15 and my buddies talked me into going riding for new year's bad mistake I regret it well we was fighting bad after I got back and after everything else ya no it was overwhelming and I started thinking divorce which was really stupid well some how my use to be best friend said if u get divorce u be OK it was stupid. 


But anyway I had papers started she new she was trying beg me to fix things I just didn't no what to do I wasn't in the right mind hurting and all well then that's when my mom got bad went back to hospital with stroke well I had that on my mind plus my wife and the business well I message a girl for some stupid reason didn't even talk to her ya no well the wife flipped I was at hospital and she flipped well I told her I was sorry and wanted fix things mom was in bad shape ya no well I came home. Well let me go back wen ingot back from riding I told her I wanted some time ya no so I took a bag to stay at my parents she said no if u going take all your stuff well I went home that night she had all my stuff packed up it really hurt me ya no and she was begging at same time I was so not in this world with everything going on. Well after she found out about girl I messaged didn't even talk to her we went on a trip to Gatlinburg for vday it was amazing ya no. Well on way she said we will fix things well not long before that I was with my cuz at bar I new the girl he was trying talk too so I message her for him yet again didn't talk to her but wife flipped out over that and one night we was fighting I said u want me just leave just the look said yeah ya no she said that night she loved me well mom got bad we brought her home to pass her ya no it took a week it was so rough and my wife never came around or nothing well the night mom passed I was on phone with wife and she said I love you it just killed me her not being there she barely talk to me. Well mom's funeral she came and left didn't stay well a week later called told me go sign papers I begged and begged her to not do it well I signed cause she upset me so much and I tried to drag it out well right after it was final she called one midnight and said the little girl had a tick wanted me get it off well I go get it and I'm on porch she starts crying says I'm so mad at u but I miss u we kiss and talk and she starts touching me well I leave next day she ignores me well then she says I took it wrong way 


well I found out she was talking to her friends bother well after that I was done with her but she would still call me wanting stuff or to yell at me over something u no or needing something well this Thanksgiving I tried talking to her she wouldn't well Christmas rolled around and she called bone night well her and him broke up so she called me she always called when something was wrong if it was money or whatever well IV been doing everything she has asked we had big talk the other day and she said she wanted me in time out that I blew the town up when I walked out and that we got rebuild well I did what she asked and a week ago she said I don't talk to her and don't ask her do things just me and her well yesterday I went all out on vday it made her upset said it was sweet but too much said I'm coming on too strong she said a week ago that she putting me on the list with the others trying btalk to her like we just met she says she is confused don't no wat she wants says she wants be a brat and do her on thing but I no she wants a family she always did I just screwed it up. Well when everything happened it took me to a dark place only person I new was God to help me out and IV Changed alot from who I was and it upsets her that IV changed and do all these things now and not before wen we was together. 


She said yet again she forgives me but she ain't forgot wat I did which I think isn't right I'm sorry it's so much I just need some advice I love her so much and my heart is just hurting I no wat I did but It really ain't that bad ya no I didn't cheat never have or ever will. I love her and care for her so much and I just want my little girl happy and she would be happier if we could work it out. I just don't no what to do I jumped to her every time she needs something III hope and pray God will help us :-(


----------



## sokillme

Sorry but you have to use paragraphs this is way to hard to read. Update your post and we will try to help you.


----------



## Michael90

OK that better sorry guys been rough few weeks 😔


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Very difficult to follow your post.. why all the reaching out to other women when you were with the Mother of your child? She kept forgiving you, but you'd do it again.. she didn't feel a priority in your life...when you are in a loving, committed relationship.. we go to our partners.... sure we have friends.. but we don't cross lines with the opposite sex , reaching out for comfort... if you can find a marriage class in a church.. or read a couple books together.. to help you understand what a committed loving union is build upon.. this would be a good place to start...

I'd recommend this one >> His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage  ~ these are the Core Emotional Needs addressed in that book....


1. *Admiration*
2. *Affection*
3. *Conversation*
4. *Domestic support*
5. *Family commitment*
6.* Financial support*
7. *Honesty and openness*
8. *Physical attractiveness*
9. *Recreational companionship*
10. *Sexual fulfillment*









 Emotional Needs Questionnaire









........


----------



## Michael90

I wasn't reaching out to them one was for my cousin he really liked her and I new her. I didn't ever talk to noone or did I ever cheat on her. It's just like now she has be dangling on a string ya no. Like she calls and says just checking on you or calls talk about her problems and different things ya no her money problem which I pay alot her bills still. But when she said all that to me in August it really messes with me and hurt me. I know I made alot of mistakes and I learned from them


----------

